# NASA Sits On Air Safety Survey



## MrFSS (Oct 23, 2007)

An unprecedented national survey of pilots by the U.S. government has found that safety problems like near collisions and runway interference occur far more frequently than previously recognized. But the government is withholding the information, fearful it would upset air travelers and hurt airline profits.

Full story is *HERE*.


----------

